

Show HN: Show My IP Addresses-See Your IP Addresses in a Chrome Extension Popup - grigev07
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/show-my-ip-addresses/jephmlgehnceimcjkmmafjmlmmjgdnnl

======
dantillberg
What's the use case for something like this?

